# Парез стопы



## tanya0809 (26 Дек 2014)

Прошу откликнуться тех, кому диагностировали данный диагноз. Как и где проходила ваша реабилитация, как долго и восстановились ли вы полностью? Напишите, пожалуйста!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2014)

А причина пареза? Сроки?


----------

